# South Africa Amending Constitution: White Farmers’ Lands To Be Seized And Given To Blacks



## Clementine (Aug 1, 2018)

White farmers will have their land confiscated and receive zero compensation.   The farms will be given to blacks.    What will they do when this doesn't solve the problems?      Meanwhile, farmers have been killed so their land can be taken.    And the social justice warriors there are calling it a victory.   

White farmers established these farms that otherwise wouldn't exist.    Typical leftist thinking.   Wait until the workers create something, then confiscate it even though they have no idea how to start businesses or maintain them.   When shit falls apart, they will still blame others.   

Not hard to see that this country is a role model for groups like BLM or BP, who have demanded that whites hand their homes over to blacks.     


"Earlier in 2018, as reported by News.com, South Africa’s parliament voted in favor of a motion brought forward by radical Marxist Economic Freedom Fighters (EFF) seeking to begin the process of taking white-owned farmland without compensation. "We are taking the future into our own hands," said EFF leader Julius Malema. "Shoot to kill! Shoot to kill! Pow, pow!"


South Africa Amending Constitution: White Farmers’ Lands To Be Seized And Given To Blacks


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.



I guess you also support all of the land in the US being given back to the native Americans that we displaced...right?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 1, 2018)

Africas problem.


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.


How long until the blacks turn it into a sewer?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Clementine said:


> White farmers will have their land confiscated and receive zero compensation.   The farms will be given to blacks.    What will they do when this doesn't solve the problems?      Meanwhile, farmers have been killed so their land can be taken.    And the social justice warriors there are calling it a victory.
> 
> White farmers established these farms that otherwise wouldn't exist.    Typical leftist thinking.   Wait until the workers create something, then confiscate it even though they have no idea how to start businesses or maintain them.   When shit falls apart, they will still blame others.
> 
> ...



Could there be a name more filled with irony than the Marxist Economic Freedom Fighters


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...


Not your problem. I'm just glad they killed some whites and made it a constitutional law for whites to give up the land.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...


Yes


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Well, you know you do not have to wait for the Govt to force you to do it.   You are free to give up your land and walk away at any time, what is holding you back?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Theres a problem with that. Whites wiped out the people that originally owned my land. I'm sure they would rather I keep it than let a white boy get it.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2018)

I picked up a bag of clementines at the grocery this morning. Said, Product of South Africa. Put it down. Thank God I did not buy racist fruit!


----------



## miketx (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No it's not my problem, it the low IQ coloreds that will be living in huts.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope whites are smart now and put their money in their pockets instead of sending aid to Africa. One should never support racists!


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Racist pig you are.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


If its not your problem then stop whining about it.


----------



## TNHarley (Aug 1, 2018)

While i think this is a savage circle of violence, i find it hard to blame them.
We fucked those guys over. And this is recent shit. Not 150 year old bullshit excuses


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

WillowTree said:


> I hope whites are smart now and put their money in their pockets instead of sending aid to Africa. One should never support racists!


I hope whites pull out of Africa all together and yes that means giving up control over natural resources stolen from Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Whats racist about being glad whites are losing their stolen possessions?


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Not your problem. I'm just glad they killed some whites and made it a constitutional law for whites to give up the land.


Racist dogma.....go find a pointy hat and you will be like your KKK brothers....
South Africa will be hungry again.....laziness and a lack of farming knowledge guarantees it...
So I guess it makes you happy to watch black Africans starve again....wow


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Everyone here knows you hate Whitey, own it.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Not your problem. I'm just glad they killed some whites and made it a constitutional law for whites to give up the land.
> ...


I'm pretty sure they will be just fine. I'm happy they are free to determine their own path no matter what it will be.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Who cares, they'll turn it into a dump in no time.


----------



## WillowTree (Aug 1, 2018)

They have done this before. They ended up starving! That’s their choice!




After Zimbabwe's Land Revolution, New Farmers Struggle and Starve





The ragged farmers shout and whistle as the oxen trudge through the drizzle, dragging a rusty plow through sodden fields. Most passing motorists splash by without a second glance.

The withered men look like ordinary peasant farmers. But they have no fertilizer, no irrigation, few seeds and little hope that their crops will flourish in this season of erratic rains.

They are the beneficiaries of President Robert Mugabe's agricultural revolution.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


Thats not an answer. Thats just an emotional outburst.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

I hope they make sure to get all those diamonds mines owned by those fucking thieving ass whites as well.


----------



## Doc1 (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Not at all, it is a truthful observation. You're just too big a coward to admit openly the truth that your every post reveals.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Doc1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Doc1 said:
> ...


I typically dont address unfounded claims especially when they deflect from the question I asked.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

"Thieving ass whites"?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...


They should give his job to a native too.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Doc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You're the king of unfounded claims.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



Assuming he has a job.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> "Thieving ass whites"?


What confused you about that statement?


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


No they didn't.  They aren't all gone.   Otherwise, there would be no Home | Indian Affairs


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Hell no. Why would I waste time building someone elses profits and having them tell me when I can go on vacation or be sick when I can do that for myself?


----------



## Vastator (Aug 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...


About three years after apartheid ended...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Yes they are all gone. The Ohlone people were wiped from the face of the planet by genocidal maniac white people.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I'm pretty sure they will be just fine. I'm happy they are free to determine their own path no matter what it will be.


Even if they go back to the 60's when they had to have continent wide food aid distribution to stave off famine...?
Okie dokie.....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure they will be just fine. I'm happy they are free to determine their own path no matter what it will be.
> ...


I dont really care how far they go back. Sometimes you have to take 5 steps back in order to get to where you want to be. 

They built successful civilizations prior to any white people and they can do it again.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I dont really care how far they go back. Sometimes you have to take 5 steps back in order to get to where you want to be.
> 
> They built successful civilizations prior to any white people and they can do it again.


Now you sound like Obama....you have to break a few eggs to make an omelette....problem is he and you aren't in the path....


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Yeah, a real titan of industry you must be.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


As of 2010 there were over 3000 tribal members surviving.

They want their land back.  Shooo shooo invader. .. . .

"_We Are Muwekma Ohlone, Welcome To Our Land, Where We Are Born!_"


----------



## hadit (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So why are you here? Surely they need your vast intellect and wisdom to guide them in their chosen way over there. You know, the Western way.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > I dont really care how far they go back. Sometimes you have to take 5 steps back in order to get to where you want to be.
> ...


*"Now you sound like Obama.."*

Thanks for the compliment.

Yeah your fake white concern for the plight of Africans doesnt really move me. I know and they know they can do what they need to do because prior to whites even being around they handled their business.  I think you whites are angry they dont want to honor your claim to land they stole from Black Africans.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

hadit said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Not sure what that has to do with my point?  Why would I not be here?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Interesting. My guess is that these are $5 Indians. You know. White people that stole land by pretending to be NA's. I bet none of them still look like this.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Whether it's black run large American cities, or black ruled African countries. Without white people to keep order and manage the economy. Everything falls into decay and the black people become impoverished.  ...


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it's black run large American cities, or black ruled African countries. Without white people to keep order and manage the economy. Everything falls into decay and the black people become impoverished.  ...


Then you should be happy to hear the festive news. Dont be mad. Just hope they beg you to come back to kill them and take their land.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

MisterBeale said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Is that little boy throwing up a gang sign?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Clementine said:


> White farmers will have their land confiscated and receive zero compensation.   The farms will be given to blacks.    What will they do when this doesn't solve the problems?      Meanwhile, farmers have been killed so their land can be taken.    And the social justice warriors there are calling it a victory.
> 
> White farmers established these farms that otherwise wouldn't exist.    Typical leftist thinking.   Wait until the workers create something, then confiscate it even though they have no idea how to start businesses or maintain them.   When shit falls apart, they will still blame others.
> 
> ...



  In every society blacks move to seize what others have. The others flee...and the blacks then starve and try to follow them.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Clementine said:
> 
> 
> > White farmers will have their land confiscated and receive zero compensation.   The farms will be given to blacks.    What will they do when this doesn't solve the problems?      Meanwhile, farmers have been killed so their land can be taken.    And the social justice warriors there are calling it a victory.
> ...


I guess thats why euriopeans fled to Africa huh?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

miketx said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Great fucking news. I applaud them taking back what is rightfully theirs.
> ...



  Not long. Rhodesia exported food. Then blacks took over and dispossessed the whites who fled to Australia and New Zealand. Now it looks like this.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> In every society blacks move to seize what others have. The others flee...and the blacks then starve and try to follow them.


I guess thats why euriopeans fled to Africa huh? [/QUOTE]

   No "euriopeans" fled to Africa that I know of.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Never heard of Rhodesia. I think you meant Zimbabwe.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > In every society blacks move to seize what others have. The others flee...and the blacks then starve and try to follow them.
> ...



   No "euriopeans" fled to Africa that I know of.[/QUOTE]

You dont seem to know much so I guess I have to allow for that.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Of course you havent..that would involve reading a book.
Hungry in Zimbabwe: 'If you rest, you starve'


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Why read a book when you can see with your own eyes?  They look hungry to you?


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Hungry in Zimbabwe: 'If you rest, you starve'


Why read a book when you can see with your own eyes?  They look hungry to you?






[/QUOTE]

  No everyone in Mugabes birthday party was well fed. Thats what these people do. A few live like kings while they kill and repress their own people. Be it Detroit or Rhodesia or Haiti.

Mugabe holds lavish birthday party - National Courier


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Why read a book when you can see with your own eyes?  They look hungry to you?



  And that's why you should read instead of look...though I am aware that some races are more literate than others.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Hungry in Zimbabwe: 'If you rest, you starve'
> ...



  No everyone in Mugabes birthday party was well fed. Thats what these people do. A few live like kings while they kill and repress their own people. Be it Detroit or Rhodesia or Haiti.

Mugabe holds lavish birthday party - National Courier

View attachment 208020[/QUOTE]
These arent kings. These are common everyday folk.  They look hungry to you?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Why read a book when you can see with your own eyes?  They look hungry to you?
> ...


Your race was illiterate until my race educated yours.  Thats why the first book was produced in Africa.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Then you should be happy to hear the festive news. *Dont be mad.* Just hope they beg you to come back to kill them and take their land.


Why would I be mad?  ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



In other words you are full of shit, all talk and not action.  

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> These arent kings. These are common everyday folk.  They look hungry to you?



  But they arent Zimbabweans. Those are South African Zulus dressed up for European tourists.

Day Off: One Day in Cape Town - Going Global TV


----------



## DOTR (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



  You dont know my race. I have never stated it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Thats why the first book was produced in Africa.


But it wasn't black people who wrote or made it.  ....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > These arent kings. These are common everyday folk.  They look hungry to you?
> ...


Nope they are Zimbabweans.

Zimbabwean People and Culture - Search Zimbabwe


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Thats why the first book was produced in Africa.
> ...


Actually it was. Even the Greeks say they were Black.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

DOTR said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > DOTR said:
> ...


Doesnt matter what your race is. Blacks educated you.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


No. IOW youre full of shit and deflecting.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Actually it was. Even the Greeks say they were Black.


............................................


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Then you should be happy to hear the festive news. *Dont be mad.* Just hope they beg you to come back to kill them and take their land.
> ...


Because you smell like wet dog? I would definitely be mad at that.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it was. Even the Greeks say they were Black.
> ...



*"The Aethiopians (Ethiopians) are highly favored with the gods, they were the first of all men created by the gods and were the founders of the Egyptian Civilization." - Diodorus Siculus, circa 60 BCE, Bibliotheca Historica.*


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Because you smell like wet dog? I would definitely be mad at that.


Incorrect Tyrone  .....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Because you smell like wet dog? I would definitely be mad at that.
> ...


Its ok. 

Tide has created a fix for you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...


Naw, it looks like he has a toy in his hand and he's just play with it, probably a truck.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> "The Aethiopians (Ethiopians) are highly favored with the gods, they were the first of all men created by the gods and were the founders of the Egyptian Civilization." - Diodorus Siculus, circa 60 BCE, Bibliotheca Historica.


Once again, please provide a link to your assertion that black African's produced the first book.  ....


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > "The Aethiopians (Ethiopians) are highly favored with the gods, they were the first of all men created by the gods and were the founders of the Egyptian Civilization." - Diodorus Siculus, circa 60 BCE, Bibliotheca Historica.
> ...


I just did. Do your research. I provided the citation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 1, 2018)

The South African whites are taking their money and their industry to Russia.  Russia takes educated and talented whites.  We take uneducated and slothful central Americans.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> I just did. Do your research. I provided the citation.


As usual, you provided nothing to back up your lies.  ...


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You continue to park your fat ass on land that was stolen and refuse to give it back yet want others to do what you will not do. 

There is a word for people that will not back up their words with actions...pussy!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


When someone shows up to claim it I will give it up. Thats only if you white boys do it first.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 1, 2018)

It will be quite satisfying to watch the blacks of south africa starve the way the blacks of Zimbabwe starve.   Now is the time to start work on preventing the UN from providing food aid.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It will be quite satisfying to watch the blacks of south africa starve the way the blacks of Zimbabwe starve.   Now is the time to start work on preventing the UN from providing food aid.


It'll be more satisfying seeing Black Africans reclaim their land and the funerals of the dead white recessives that stole their land.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So you will only do the right thing if someone makes you.  

Wow, what a loser


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I'll do the right thing when whites do the right thing.

Youre a loser by virtue of being white.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



So, again you rely on others doing the right thing before you will.  What a fucked up way to live.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Yes. When white boys give up their ill gotten gains I will do the same gladly. Lets see you get to work and not wait on me.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > Asclepias said:
> ...



You are very confused.  I believe that all land is taken via conquest and might.  That is how we got this land, and that is how the people we took it from got it and how they people they took it from got it.   Eventually if someone has the power, they will do it to us.   So, holding the land does not violate my beliefs.

You on the other hand do not agree with that, it is your view that it was taken immorally, yet you still will not do the right thing, you still violate your own beliefs waiting for others to act first. 

That is a truly pathetic way to live your life, no matter the color of your skin.  Grow some balls and a backbone and act on your beliefs.


----------



## cnm (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> I believe that all land is taken via conquest and might.


So then you agree with the actions of the SA government in the exercise of its might?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 1, 2018)

cnm said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > I believe that all land is taken via conquest and might.
> ...



Not really my concern since I do not live in SA


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## cnm (Aug 1, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Grow some balls and a backbone and act on your beliefs.


Hmm.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


I didnt ask you what you believe. I told you that your race is a race of thieves and barbarians.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 2, 2018)

Golfing Gator said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> > Golfing Gator said:
> ...


Then why are you whining?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Aug 2, 2018)

Asclepias said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > cnm said:
> ...



I am not whining, I am merely pointing out your lack of integrity 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## defcon4 (Aug 2, 2018)

Vastator said:


> About three years after apartheid ended...


It will be in shambles just like Rhodesia was ruined.


----------

